
 7 Actually Useful Things You Didn’t Know Static Typing Could Do - nickb
http://enfranchisedmind.com/blog/2008/04/14/useful-things-about-static-typing/
======
tlrobinson
Or "why I think OCaml is great"

~~~
pmjordan
Indeed. Of course there's nothing wrong with that as such, it'd just be nice
if the title was a little less link-bait-y.

~~~
raganwald
Weeeell... There is a back-story here, as evidenced by teh links he provides.
I think his view is that there is a very misleading debate between Ruby/Python
and Java/C#, with much strawmanning on both sides, namely that all dynamically
typed languages are like Ruby and Python, while all statically typed languages
are like Java and C#.

I think what he is trying to say goes beyond "What I like about Ocaml" to
"What YOU like about Ruby can be had in Ocaml and have strong type inference
to boot."

Of course, his contention that people shouldn't assume static typing == Java
ought to be familiar: Lispers have been crying foul that people shouldn't
assume dynamic typing = Ruby for a while now.

